# Painting Value



## Amrodriguez (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello! This is my first time posting anything in a forum so I hope I’m doing this right. So my great grandma has this beautiful painting hanging up in her dining room, but she is moving and has to downsize. She decided she wants to sell it and asked me to help her find the value of this painting. I think it’s an oil painting, but we both aren’t sure. It’s definitely on a canvas and has this amazing texture to it. It looks like it could be worth a lot of money that can help her with the move, but it also looks like it could be worthless. So I’m here trying to see if I can get an artists opinion on this beautiful painting by Sue Young.


----------

